# Wang Pei-sheng Wu Tai Ji



## Jason Striker II (Feb 23, 2012)

I trained in the *Wang Pei-sheng *branch of Wu Tai Ji for about ten years, and was wondering if there are any other practitioners of that system here?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2012)

Northern Wu..... I don't train it but there may be a guy on here who is in Shanghai that does. But to be honest I am not sure if he is training Northern or Southern Wu.

Ever train with David Dolbear?


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 23, 2012)

In fact, all of my training in Wu has been in China, not any famous Sifu, just ordinary instructors. 

Anyway, I was asking if anyone happened to train that system as I have met so few who do. Even in China, it's a major style at all; mostly, as I am sure you know is Yang style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> In fact, all of my training in Wu has been in China, not any famous Sifu, just ordinary instructors.
> 
> Anyway, I was asking if anyone happened to train that system as I have met so few who do. Even in China, it's a major style at all; mostly, as I am sure you know is Yang style.



David Dolbear also studied in China. He was a student of Leng Xin Fu who was a student of Wang Peisheng, That is whty I asked.

I am assuming you studied in Beijing, or am I wrong. I know Beijing is a kinid of stronghold of Northern Wu style. You will also find a lot of Chen in China as well but you are correct there is by far much more Yang....knda sorta. Mostly what I saw was Yang 24 form which is not from the Yang family. I did see Chen and Northern Wu there but I did not train with anyone. I did talk with David Dolbear a few years back and I was considering driving out to his school (I have some background in Wu but it is the competition stuff) to train but I decided it was too far and I was happy enough with the Yang I train (Tung Ying Chieh is my Shigung, my sifu is also not famous but he is very good)


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you do this short form? 

amazon.com/Wu-Style-Taijiquan-Peisheng-Wang/dp/9622380158/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330033286&sr=1-1


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 23, 2012)

First, fellas, thanks for the replies.

As to where I trained, it actually was in Harbin, Heilongjiang,Prov. The Sifu customary taught the competition form (naturally enough),but as my Chinese was (is) so bad, he got the book in English by GM Wang and used that as my "textbook". I have to say that book was indispensable to me - but gawd! the English is fairly stilted and hard to follow at points.

It was only years later that I found out that even GM Wang had more-or-less given up teaching that 37-Posture Form as the Competition one had become so popular - but I still like the 37 better. 

I still go through the techniques of the 37 in self-defense (applied) combinations, but don't work the entire form as a set anymore.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 23, 2012)

I found this site a few years ago and take a look at it once in a while. I don't practice the form. Interesting site though. I have that book. Lots of self defense applications. Are you familiar with the folks who run this site? 

http://www.ycgf.org/


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 23, 2012)

I have only a vague knowledge of that organization. I think their articles section is not bad at all (e.g. http://www.ycgf.org/WPS_Eulogy/WPS_Eulogy.html). However if you are interested in GM Wang vids, it's better to just search Biadu.com (e.g. http://video.baidu.com/v?ct=301989888&rn=20&pn=0&db=0&s=25&word=%CD%F5%C5%E0%C9%FA).


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks that Baidu site looks like an excellent resource.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2012)

I have had some discussions with Wang Peisheng's student Zhang Yun about Xingyiquan and he is very knowledgeable, I actually wish I lived closer so I could train with him. We also discussed Wang Peisheng it does however appear that since his death none of his students in China continued his school


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 24, 2012)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Thanks that Baidu site looks like an excellent resource.



Baidu.com is the best resource in China.



Xue Sheng said:


> I have had some discussions with Wang Peisheng's student Zhang Yun about Xingyiquan and he is very knowledgeable, I actually wish I lived closer so I could train with him. We also discussed Wang Peisheng it does however appear that since his death none of his students in China continued his school



This is SO true, and SO damn sad - the few who do train Wu Style nearly all practice the competition form (without knowing much at all about the application, BTW), and the interesting developments of GM Wang are nearly lost.


----------



## Tongbei (Feb 6, 2017)

Jason Striker II said:


> I trained in the *Wang Pei-sheng *branch of Wu Tai Ji for about ten years, and was wondering if there are any other practitioners of that system here?



Very long time ago post, but I'll ask: "Where is here?"

YCGF has practitioners in Pittsburgh, Reno, New York and Princeton. Sifu is Zhang Yun. My opinion: The last best representatives of this system are Zhang Yun and his gong fu brothers in China (Beijing).


----------



## beastie (Feb 12, 2017)

I practice Northern Wu in central NJ. Just learned it over the past year. My Northern Dragon shifu told me to shift from practicing Yang to Wu. He told me to get the book by Wang PeiSheng and I learned between the book and several videos with some technical corrections by my shifu (he just got accepted as a disciple of Master Zhang Yun).

To Tongbei, I probably know of you. My Shifu has very high regards for you (that is, if your name ends in -der). Respect.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2017)

Tongbei said:


> Very long time ago post, but I'll ask: "Where is here?"
> 
> YCGF has practitioners in Pittsburgh, Reno, New York and Princeton. Sifu is Zhang Yun. My opinion: The last best representatives of this system are Zhang Yun and his gong fu brothers in China (Beijing).



Not a Northern Wu question, but is XIngyiquan taught in the NY branch?


----------

